# GTO rework



## peytoncoyote (Aug 6, 2011)

OKay I haven't worked with an A body for a long time and I was wondering if any one can refresh my memory on how a core support goes on, for some odd reason the way i remember it is supposed to go on itsn't really working. If anybody can tell me I am open for anything.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

What year do you have??


----------



## peytoncoyote (Aug 6, 2011)

I forgot to add its a 1969


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Here is a diagram, hope it helps.....


----------



## peytoncoyote (Aug 6, 2011)

a little it looks like it bolts to the front of the frame


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm not too familiar with the 69 GTO. Usually the rad support bolts to the frame with 2 bolts and "body bushings".....


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

They all bolt up the same far as I know, since the 70 is like the 65.










I can take a pic of the backside tomorrow if you need it. And of the 70 too...


----------

